# Merry Christmas



## teej (Dec 22, 2004)

To ALL my borthers and sisters in Kenpo.

MERRY CHRISTMAS & A SAFE AND PROSPEROUS NEW YEAR!!

Yours in Kenpo,
Teej


Happy Holidays!! to any of my family that celebrate different Holidays.


artyon:


----------



## D_Brady (Dec 22, 2004)

Thank you very much and righ back at ya.  :ultracool


----------



## Shodan (Dec 22, 2004)

Thank you!  I wish you and yours all the best for the upcoming holidays and New Year.

  Merry Christmas!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Mace (Dec 22, 2004)

Merry Christmas from CT!!! Have a safe and happy holiday.
Sean


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 22, 2004)

Right back at you, Sir, and to *all* of my Kenpo family (all over the world):

*Happy  Holidays and A Wonderful 2005!!!*

Safe travels, Everyone!

Your Kenpo Sister,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 22, 2004)

Merry christmas to all. :asian:


----------



## Doc (Dec 22, 2004)

teej said:
			
		

> To ALL my borthers and sisters in Kenpo.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS & A SAFE AND PROSPEROUS NEW YEAR!!
> 
> ...


Hey, isn't that politically incorrect? Oh Well, I've never been politically correct.

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## MisterMike (Dec 22, 2004)

Doc said:
			
		

> Hey, isn't that politically incorrect?



Just to the Democrats.

Oh well, Merry Christmas!

Enjoy the eggnog everyone!


----------



## Doc (Dec 22, 2004)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> Just to the Democrats.
> 
> Oh well, Merry Christmas!
> 
> Enjoy the eggnog everyone!


OH! Well that ain't me! Merry Christmas. Have a "Kool Yule and a Frantic First."


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 22, 2004)

Doc said:
			
		

> OH! Well that ain't me! Merry Christmas. Have a "Kool Yule and a Frantic First."


 :idunno:  Why do you have to always be difficult.....LOL


----------



## Doc (Dec 22, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> :idunno:  Why do you have to always be difficult.....LOL


Hey! I thought I was just following your lead brudda.


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 22, 2004)

*SEASON'S GREETINGS
*
*BE SAFE AND HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS.
*
 -Michael


----------



## Seig (Dec 22, 2004)

The NOISE, The NOISE


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Dec 23, 2004)

Mele Kalikimaka (sp?). (There's a corny Hawaiian carol that goes with it...I'll spare one and all).

Dave.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Dec 23, 2004)

Wishing you all a safe and joyous holiday and a very special new year!!!!

Donna artyon:


----------



## guito (Dec 23, 2004)

feliz navidad   desde PUERTO RICO  and happpy new year to all you kenpo people.​


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 24, 2004)

_*M**er**ry* *Christmas*_ to all.......... and/or.......  Have a wonderful HOLIDAY Season to all our non-christian friends !!!


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 24, 2004)

[font=comic sans ms, HELVETICA, ARIAL]Taken from the well known Christmas story:

 "HAPPY CHRISTMAS TO ALL, AND TO ALL A GOOD-NIGHT!"

 - Ceicei
 [/font]


----------



## kenpo3631 (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas! CLICK HERE FOR A CHRISTMAS LAUGH!


----------



## Kenpomachine (Dec 25, 2004)

FELICES FIESTAS Y PRÓSPERO AÑO 2005


 Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------

